# Building AR's



## btt202 (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone building AR's ever ordered from Bravo Company USA.com  Uppers or Lowers with COSMETIC BLEM? Some say they can't find the Blems. and are you really saving much money this way?????


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've read a lot about these "blemished" lowers/uppers. Some say there's nothing there. Some folks say there might be a hairline scratch. Some say they look like the "normal" parts.

If their cheaper, go for it. I plan on buying one of the uppers when I get the chance.


----------



## btt202 (Jan 10, 2012)

looks like some good prices on AR  Uppers and Lowers at *http://www.model1sales*


----------



## mike bell (Jan 12, 2012)

didnt know they had blems.....

However, when I was building my 300 whisper last year, I bought my bolt, gun fighter handle, upper parts kit, and the 12" Midwest "SS" tube from them.   Super fast and they evn threw in some gun stickers


----------



## BrewMonkey (Jan 14, 2012)

Take a looks at CDNN's catalog. They have new M4 uppers (minus CH and bolt group) for $339. These are CMMG mfr and are WASP coated. I built one for a customer with one of these and it was perfect. Then I got 3 more to stash.

BrewMonkey


----------



## chuckdog (Jan 14, 2012)

Unless I have some specific need, many times I can buy one assembled cheaper than I can build one myself.

It's not difficult to assemble one, but if I can have someone else do it for less money, then that's where I'm headed.

If I find a deal, or have a specific want or need, then yea, I'll go for a build.

I've built some fine shooters, but I've bought some fine ones that were already assembled, waiting to sit on my lower for less money too.


----------



## tango6 (May 25, 2012)

Might be a moot point. I bought a complete pin and spring replacement kit from Kiesler Defense for $16. You can buy from them provided you have the proper credentials (LEO, Military, retired LEO or Military)


----------

